# OnDemand in Los Angeles stores



## OnDemander (Dec 3, 2022)

Hello everyone. I am a team member based in a store in the Los Angeles area and have been with the company for over 10 years. Due to my personal reasons, I made the decision to switch to On Demand. The annoying thing at my store, our HR ETL requires on demand team members to work once a week. I am not sure on their reasoning for that, but I want to work at a store that follows Targets policy requiring only once every six weeks. I have gotten permission to transfer stores as long as the store I am trying to transfer to is accepting On Demand Team Members which I understand might prove to be difficult. 

I am wondering for those working at stores in the LA area or Downtown Long Beach area, which ones are following the standard guidelines with working once every six weeks.

I don't want to lose the benefits I have earned as a team member with 10+ years of employment.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

Our quota has been met for on demand folks. We are not taking any transfers.


----------



## OnDemander (Dec 3, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Our quota has been met for on demand folks. We are not taking any transfers.


The entire company is not taking transfers between stores for ODTMs?


----------



## MrT (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't know any store that would take an on-demand transfer outside of maybe school reasons.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Dec 4, 2022)

OnDemander said:


> The entire company is not taking transfers between stores for ODTMs?


It’s difficult, not impossible, to transfer store while being an ODTM. It’ll take a lot on your end calling stores for their ODTM scheduling policy, and possibly ask your TL to vouch for your work performance if the receiving store calls.

Is your ETL-HR scheduling you once a week or asking you if you if you want a shift this week?


----------



## MrT (Dec 4, 2022)

I would also follow up with your etl about the once a week thing.  They can make up whatever rule they want for odtms, but with hours getting cut after the holidays I don't imagine that requirement lasting through the payroll cuts.  They are supposed to focus on tms desired hours first.


----------



## OnDemander (Dec 4, 2022)

MrT said:


> I don't know any store that would take an on-demand transfer outside of maybe school reasons.


Yeah, I figured my reasoning of moving 30 minutes away would suffice a transfer, but thought the receiving store could be a challenge still.


----------



## OnDemander (Dec 4, 2022)

JohnSith373 said:


> It’s difficult, not impossible, to transfer store while being an ODTM. It’ll take a lot on your end calling stores for their ODTM scheduling policy, and possibly ask your TL to vouch for your work performance if the receiving store calls.
> 
> Is your ETL-HR scheduling you once a week or asking you if you if you want a shift this week?


I wasn't sure if personally calling other stores and asking their On Demand Policy and transfer possibilities was overstepping some boundaries as a team member.

I have good attendance and good work history with the company. I mentioned in the first post, my HR said he would be able to put in for a transfer, so the outgoing end should be okay still, unless they have changed their mind recently.

My store schedules its ODTMs once per week in the system. Same shift and same time every week. That is for all ONTMs and we are told that when we make that switch. So we get to choose the shift. 

I pulled up Targets Careers page and saw one store in particular in the LA area has a GM On Demand position available to apply for as a new team member, so maybe its worth it reaching out to that store.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Dec 5, 2022)

OnDemander said:


> I wasn't sure if personally calling other stores and asking their On Demand Policy and transfer possibilities was overstepping some boundaries as a team member.
> 
> I have good attendance and good work history with the company. I mentioned in the first post, my HR said he would be able to put in for a transfer, so the outgoing end should be okay still, unless they have changed their mind recently.
> 
> ...


I would reach out to the store and asking if they are accepting a transfer for that position. It’s not really overreaching as it’s your job. It’s really a 2 part question after reaching HR, “Do you have any ODTM positions available for a current team member?” If yes, “Does the ODTM position at your store require scheduling requirements for the position, like once a week or every two weeks?”


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 11, 2022)

OnDemander said:


> at my store, our HR ETL requires on demand team members to work once a week


Go on Workbench, print out the policy, and tell them in a very nice way that you will not accept offers for work once a week, and you'll send them a follow-up email including the HRBP for the District to ensure we're all on the same page.
Should work fine. They'll chill out.


OnDemander said:


> I want to work at a store that follows Targets policy requiring only once every six weeks


Make your store be _*the *_store you'd like to see by holding your leadership accountable.


----------



## MrT (Dec 12, 2022)

Stores can require odtms to work more then the once every 6 months.  They can put any type of restriction they want if it is agreed upon at the time that a TM wants to go on demand.  Stores are not obligated to let tms go on demand either.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 12, 2022)

MrT said:


> Stores can require odtms to work more then the once every 6 months.  They can put any type of restriction they want if it is agreed upon at the time that a TM wants to go on demand.


Is there relevant policy supporting this?
The current guide doesn't have any "but if your store doesn't want to follow the rules, it's okay" language on it from what I've read.


----------



## MrT (Dec 12, 2022)

I probably falls in to the not being scheduled without being asked, but they are basically asking you when you start.  The Odtm that I usually deal with is scheduled every other weekend but I don't think we've ever made a big deal when she has asked to not be scheduled.  Target has the needs of the business mumbo jumbo on every job description as well.  Again it doesn't really matter as they don't have to offer the tm the odtm position so if they don't agree then they just don't offer the position.  90% of the odtm at my store are basically college students and a couple of tms who have had family issues they've needed to deal with.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 12, 2022)

Ahh, the good ol' "well, we are gonna do it this way because it's convenient for us" excuse. Love it. 

Well, for any Team Member who says yes anyway and then comes back and tells them "no, I'm not doing this anymore - I'll see you in 6 weeks," they have every right to do that and it is supported 100% by policy.

Stop offering a position designed for flexibility and empowerment only to add your own twist to it to make it just like a regular position but with less hours.


----------

